#      1  8.2
/   -   1  8.2 ?

          ?

 !

..   ,    !

----------

1.  .
2.   "  ",    .
3.    .
  !

----------

> /   -   1  8.2 ?


 ?

----------

> ?


 91.02  76.06  
 76.05  91.01

----------

> 1.  .
> 2.   "  ",    .
> 3.    .
>   !


,   ))

----------

**,       .  ..

----------

